# Anyone here successfully ask for a pay raise?



## jackandcat (Jul 10, 2022)

Target's official party line is "competitive pay" and "merit based" at a once-per-year performance review.  But given the tightening labor market, and the terrifying loss of buying power due to inflation (including goods at Target), has anyone here succeeded in asking for an actual pay raise in their existing job?

Our store has recently lost far too many TMs, TLs and ETLs.  I get the impression that Target refuses to offer pay raises....


----------



## ImRickGrimes (Jul 10, 2022)

Honestly, I wouldn't hold my breath. The raise they gave me during my performance review was insultingly low. I had hoped that being employee of the month would come with a halfway decent raise, but apparently that's not the case.


----------



## Hal (Jul 10, 2022)

Yes. I'm at a DC though. Got a nice bump two years ago because of it. 

People are just afraid to ask and forget the worst they can say is no. You won't get fired for asking.

Come in with facts. What people in your role at other companies make, what you're contributions have been and translate that to what you earn. Talk about cost of living. Talk about whatever you want but keep it to honest facts.

Have 2 numbers in mind. How much you want and how much you'll take because you'll need to negotiate. For example if you make 20 per hour and you want 22, tell them you want 25 and negotiate to 22.

But be reasonable. Don't come in gunning for a 50% raise and try to avoid getting your feelings involved. Its business and businesses have to negotiate.


----------



## dabug (Jul 10, 2022)

I left Target after asking for a $1 raise. I was very polite and explained in detail the reason I believed I deserved that raise. SD laughed in my face and told me to get out of her office


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 10, 2022)

dabug said:


> I left Target after asking for a $1 raise. I was very polite and explained in detail the reason I believed I deserved that raise. SD laughed in my face and told me to get out of her office


Wow! With people skills like that your asshat SD should go far. Hopefully out the door with a bootprint in the appropriate area…


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 10, 2022)

No but I got fast tracked for a promotion.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jul 10, 2022)

Ha! I couldn't even get them to listen to reconsider a fraudulent merit review... they just sent it back to the ETL who wrote the lies


----------



## YugTegrat (Jul 10, 2022)

I've been told pay raises outside of the annual cycle used to be more common before Modernization. If a TM doesn't want to become a leader, there's really no other route to take in order to make more money outside of leaving Target. That kind of stinks.


----------



## rd123 (Jul 10, 2022)

We always think by the way they praise our  good work that we are irreplaceable! But sadly nobody is . If we say we want raise , at my store Im pretty sure they will never consider it and can even backfire for us 🫤 they might not get someone who does the work sincerely and neatly but they are ok with just getting it done by some college kid who just pushes and backstock stuff wherever they want to . I’m often surprised by the people they consider to be the employee of month at my store . I felt bad many times . But now I don’t care as they give me hours max possible and I’m content with that.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 10, 2022)

I have never asked for a raise, but I did once discuss a bad evaluation with an ETL.

She was a newer ETL, and she told me that the evaluation had been decided before she had started. The next year my evaluation was more favorable.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 10, 2022)

And a lot of store employees in my metro area recently got a significant bump in their hourly pay.

I'll say that I've been pretty satisfied with the pay, bonuses, and benefits that Target has bestowed upon the plebes.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 10, 2022)

ImRickGrimes said:


> I had hoped that being employee of the month would come with a halfway decent raise, but apparently that's not the case.



You and eleven other TMs.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 10, 2022)

rd123 said:


> ... they might not get someone who does the work sincerely and neatly but they are ok with just getting it done by some college kid who just pushes and backstock stuff wherever they want to ...



Ugh.

I like having a couple of days off in a row, but dread the overstock I'll be returning to.


----------



## ION the Prize (Jul 10, 2022)

(Finished hijacking thread.)


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 11, 2022)

I ran the fuck outta my department  with my coworker the whole pandemic. I got 11 cents the first time... and 25 cents the second..... yea i started applying  to other career  jobs after that 1st insult, then doubled down at the second.
Especially  after those "please stay at work" bribes  stopped flowing.

Crushed our redcards and circle metrics as well as protection  plan sales....

Yea i doubt target would give a off cycle raise.

First raise at the new company ?"a prorated 1k" "since you just joined the company 3 months ago"


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm aware of one situation like this (somebody I know), but if it has happened more than once at my store, I wouldn't know because the SD would keep a very tight lid on it.


----------

